# Feed honey?



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Pierre's breeder gave us bee pollen to help with allergies. He never had a problem, so we stopped adding it to his food.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I've given Hans honey before. He had a slight cough, which of course popped up overnight on a Friday night. The cough wasn't too frequent, he was still eating and drinking and perky, his breathing sounded ok and no fever so I didn't think it warranted a trip to the ER and the regular vet was closed. I thought, I take honey for a cough, so I gave him some honey on a spoon a few times a day. By the time we got to the vet on Monday he was totally fine. I don't know if it was the honey or not, but I'd do the same thing again.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Bee products are supposed to be loaded with antibiotic-type properties, and probiotics. I thought, well can't hurt! Manuka honey is very popular in my farm circle for speeding up healing for cuts and abrasions on livestock.


----------



## claire_walker (Jun 9, 2016)

My dog caramel suffered from severe allergies, and a friend of ours recommended this bee pollen product to us: https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bee-pollen-for-dogs/All-Natural-Dog-Supplements. It has definitely helped! And we haven't seen any adverse side effects from it.


----------

